# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  اینستاگرام یا وب سایت؟ کدام یک برای شروع کسب و کار بهتر است؟

## samuelmasroor

*مقدمه
*
این روزها راه انداختن یک کسب و کار آنلاین با درآمد بالا دغدغه خیلی هاست. برای شروع کسب و کار آنلاین اول از همه باید بدونیم که بهترین راه چیه و از چه پلتفرمی باید استفاده کنیم.اینستاگرام بهتره یا سایت؟با کدوم یکی شروع کنم و بعدش چه کاری انجام بدم. جواب این سوال ها توی این مقاله هست.
اینستاگرام
در حال حاضر اینستاگرام پر مخاطب ترین شبکه اجتماعی جهان هست و در کشور ما هم خیلی محبوبه و مردم زمان زیادی رو صرف اون میکنن. هر روز میلیون ها نفر استوری ها و پست های اینستاگرام رو چک میکنن که این باعث شده فضای خوبی برای معرفی کالا و فروش از این طریق فراهم بشه.

*وب سایت فروشگاه اینترنتی
*
روش دیگه راه اندازی یک کسب و کار آنلاین سایت فروشگاهی هست. این سایت ها داخل خودشون کالاهای مختلفی دارند و با توجه به این که کل فرآین خرید مشتری به صورت اتوماتیک و بدون نیاز به نیروی انسانی انجام میشه بسیار جذاب هستن.


*برای شروع کسب و کار آنلاین اینستا بهتره یا سایت؟
*
برای جواب دادن به این سوال باید معایب و مزایای هر کدوم رو بررسی کنیم.
1.    *هزینه راه اندازی*
پیج اینستاگرام: رایگان
سایت فروشگاهی: حداقل 3 میلیون تومان
برای راه اندازی یک فروشگاه آنلاین فقط نیاز به ساختن یک پیج فروشگاهی دارید که کاملا رایگان اتفاق میفته. از طرف دیگه برای راه اندازی سایت نیاز دارید که یک سایت فروشگاهی از شرکت های نرم افزاری خریداری کنید و هزینه های سالانه هاست و دامنه رو پرداخت کنید.
2.   *جذب مخاطب و دیده شدن سریع*
پیج اینستاگرام: همیشه عالی
سایت فروشگاهی: در شروع کمتر از پیج اینستاگرام
برای دیده شدن در پیج اینستاگرام گذاشتن پست و استوری با محتوای خوب منتشر کنید. این محتواها بسیار سریع تر از وب سایت در معرض دید قرار میگیرند اما در وبسایت این کار میتواند کند تر باشد. البته میتوانید با صرف هزینه و با کمک گرفتن از سایت های تبلیغاتی این فراند را سرعت ببخشید.
3.    *دسته بندی محصولات*
پیج اینستاگرام: ندارد
سایت فروشگاهی: دارد
یکی از معیاب بزرگ اینستاگرام نداشتن قابلیت دسته بندی محصولاته. فرض کنید مشتری شما به دنبال شامپو مناسب آقایان است. برای پیدا کردن محصولات مورد نظر باید شروع به گشتن بین پست های بیشمار پیج شما بکنه که یک کار بی نهایت سخته و حتما بعد از چند دقیقه مشتری منصرف میشه. اما وب سایت با داشتن دسته بندی این مشکل رو به بهترین شکل حل کرده.
4.   *جستجو محصولات*
پیج اینستاگرام: ندارد
سایت فروشگاهی: جستجو پیشرفته
برای جستجوی محصولات در یک سایت فروشگاهی فقط کافیه عبارت مورد نظر رو در کادر مربوطه تایپ کنید تا در کسری از ثانیه محصول مورد نظرتون رو پیدا کنید. این قابلیت باعث میشه مشتری خیلی  سریع به خواسته اش برسه. این ویژگی در اینستاگرام وجود نداره.
5.   *بروزرسانی اطلاعات محصولات*
پیج اینستاگرام: به شکل دستی و طاقت فرسا
سایت فروشگاهی: به راحتی
فرض کنید قیمت یکی از کالاهای شما 5 هزارتومن گرون تر شده و شما باید این تغییر قیمت رو اعمال کنید. توی پیج اینستاگرامتون باید بگردید و تک تک پست هارو ویرایش کنید و قیمت جدید رو بنویسید که عموما زمان گیره و خیلی وقت ها هم یکسری از پست ها از دستتون در میرن. اما در سایت فروشگاهی با تغییر قیمت محصول کل سایت به روز میشه و خیالتون رو از بابت تغییرات قیمت و اطلاعات محصول راحت میکنه.
6.    *امکان پرداخت آنلاین*
پیج اینستاگرام: ندارد
سایت فروشگاهی: دارد
به وسیله درگاه پرداخت های آنلاین که توسط شرکت های مختلفی از جمله زرین پال و بانک های مختلف ارائه میشود میتوانید مبلغ سفارش رو از مشتری دریافت کنید. این کار در پیج اینستاگرام با روش کارت به کارت انجام میشه که باید مواظب باشید عکس جعلی براتون ارسال نکنن و باید دائما حسابتون رو چک کنید.
7.   *مدت زمان مورد نیاز در روز*
پیج اینستاگرام: زیاد و مستمر
سایت فروشگاهی: کمتر از اینستاگرام
در اینستاگرام اگر به صورت مداوم فعال نباشید فراموش میشید و خیلی زود آنفالو میشید. اما وب سایت اصلا نیاز به زمان گذاشتن دائمی نداره و حتی اگر یک هفته کامل هم بهش سر نزنید کار خودش رو انجام میده و کاربرها رو از طریق گوگل جذب میکنه. یعنی حتی ار زمان نذارید هم درآمد کسب میکنید.
8.*   هزینه نیروی انسانی*
پیج اینستاگرام: زیاد
سایت فروشگاهی: کم
هر چقدر بیشتر پیشرفت کنید و مخاطب جذب کنید نیاز به ادمین های بیشتری دارید تا بتونن پاسخگوی دایرکت ها باشن اما در سایت نیاز به نیروی انسانی ندارید و این باعث میشه کلی از هزینه هاتون کم بشه.

*جمع بندی و نتیجه گیری
*برای شروع کار قطعا یک پیج اینستا بهتره چون هم رایگانه هم سرعت بیشتری در جذب مخاطب داره. اما هرچی بیشتر جلو برید و مخاطبینتون زیاد بشه بهتره به فکر وب سایت باشید چون هم بدون صرف زمان زیاد واستون مشتری جدید جذب میکنه و هم هزینه های شمارو کاهش میده و هم کارتون رو اززمان مستقل میکنه چون هر ساعت از شبانه روز که باشه سایتتون براتون میفروشه.
البته قصد ما ازین مقاله این نیست که یکی ازین 2 ابزار رو انتخاب کنیم بلکه میخوایم اینو بگیم که قطعا شما باید از هر دو ابزار استفاده کنید و برای افزایش درآمدتون از هر دو روش کمک بگیرید.

منبع: loggroup

----------

